# Massey Ferguson TO35 23C Standard Diesel



## Bill Funk (May 20, 2021)

I recently purchased TO35 23C diesel tractor and previous owner had a crappy looking Air Cleaner assembly which was modified to use a dry filter. Does anyone out there have a TO35 with Standard 23C diesel engine that could send me a picture of what the original assembly looked like, also dimensions? So far, no luck finding part
#826961M92. Assemblies for UK model FE35 look like they might fit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

My post was for a gas engine. Go with Hacke's recommendation.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Or this type?








Oil bath Air Cleaner Assembly Fits for Massey Ferguson FE35 4Cyl 23C | eBay


Fits for Massey Ferguson - FE35 4Cyl 23C. Tractor Oil bath Air Cleaner Assembly Fits for Massey Ferguson. Fits for Massey Ferguson - 185034M91. 1 x New Oil bath Air Cleaner Assembly. Alternate/ Original part numbers are for reference only.



www.ebay.com.au












Air Cleaner Oil Bath Assembly - Ferguson


To suit 4 cyl. FE35 23c tractors




old20tractorparts.com


----------



## Bill Funk (May 20, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Or this type?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My question is; will the FE35 23C standard diesel air cleaner fit the TO35 23C standard diesel


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Bill Funk said:


> My question is; will the FE35 23C standard diesel air cleaner fit the TO35 23C standard diesel


I am so sorry, I thought you were interested in the dimensions. Therefore I gave you two links with dimensions. It is a bit confusing when you start similar threads all over the place.

I do not know if those cleaners will fit your tractor.


----------



## Bill Funk (May 20, 2021)

Hacke said:


> I am so sorry, I thought you were interested in the dimensions. Therefore I gave you two links with dimensions. It is a bit confusing when you start similar threads all over the place.
> 
> I do not know if those cleaners will fit your tractor.


Thanks


----------



## First35 (4 mo ago)




----------

